# DJ Slow n Throw



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

ok modd im prob in the wrong place for this but his beats are really really low
these are spl style tracks for the subs in the low 30hz range chopped and slowed type of music. here is a linky:• View topic - DJ Sløw N' Thrøw Music Pack 1
hope the bassheads enjoy them as much as i have been.
i will let him know i re-posted to this forum just in case.
enjoy all 
my6x9s


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dude you slowed Rick Astley -NO WAY!... heheheheh
Rapper's Delight too...
This otta be fun!


----------

